# Lux's trio



## Seafolly

Two bucks and one doe. The cream boys are marginally darker than their PEW sister. I'm not too sure how to remedy that in future generations. Anyway, they're looking lovely. Lux isn't as trusting as her mother or grandmother but she seems to settle down if she sees me place bedding on top of the babies before pulling her out. She's attentive, that's for sure.


----------



## onionpencil

cute li'l chubby babies!


----------



## visitor

They are very chunky babies  They look so sweet in the top pic


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

I thought cream was meant to be a touch darker than the super white of a PEW? Glad to hear you and Lux are getting along.  I think something in them says that building the nest equals 'helper', or however they define that job.


----------



## Seafolly

I can't say I've noticed my babies being so fat their skin rolls look like pants and sweaters but I'll take it.  I switched the dog kibble to something different with this litter so I wonder if that has anything to do with it. (just a different brand)

Yup! But just a touch. Their aunt I THINK is cream/bone but looks beige. Same with their father, although he is lighter than she is. So beige that when I posted him, back when the forum was really active, most people voted he was ce/ce. Satin makes it look a bit darker but they're simply too dark.

Haha I agree! I picked up that tip from a post here and man it works! It at least stops her from moving the babies around while trying to catch her. My previous does never did that, lol.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Awww, super cute babies! :love1 :love1


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Wow, you do take great pictures. Lovely babies, and very chubby; I can't wait to watch them grow up!


----------



## Seafolly

Wow thanks!  I didn't get to photograph/handle them today. I slipped a disc while doing deadlifts yesterday. Oops. I'll try my best to update with cuter shots!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Your welcome.  I think I will have to steal that idea of pretty fabric for the babies to lay on, the photos are adorable as well as beautiful.


----------



## Seafolly

Oh totally standard for portraits  I do it with newborns too!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Yep, now I just have to find some nice fabric...


----------



## Seafolly

Much easier for mice!  Just look for a nice scarf or shirt you have! I tend to use that as a backdrop. For human kids, well, a carpet works


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Haha. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Seafolly

Currently debating if it's worth the insane pain of getting up to see them. I feel like I'm missing their super short babyhood!  Plus, you know, handling! 0.0


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

If you have someone drop in who would be willing to bring you the tub/tank they are in, plus some of those scarves, you can keep it beside wherever you are. (Use the scarves to wrap around the outside, if you suddenly get active, or just skip the scarves if the nest is big enough/hidden enough.) Can also bring them in bed with you, if you are not inclined to bang into objects while you sleep. I've slept curled around 10 gal tanks, so if you are doing any plastics, those would be even easier to go from sofa/wherever, to bed, and perhaps less tall. Next to the bed, on a sturdy step stool, might also work.

Take care!


----------



## Seafolly

Ah thank you for the tips!  Unfortunately they're in a 10 gallon.  I managed to stagger over though! Gosh they grew! Still fat rolls on them.  Baby mouse therapy should totally be a thing.

It looks like the boys will look like their dad. I had half hopes for lighter coats.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

There so cute! I'm currently waiting for my doe to deliver, and see's your chubby bubs is certainly inspiring!


----------



## Seafolly

Behold, the joy of photographing satin! Depending on the angle they look entirely different but the boys (on the side) are identical.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

They look wonderful! I forgot who you said the sire was... Are they satin?


----------



## Seafolly

The sire is also their grandfather/great-grandfather! He's a ce/c. I'm knocking on wood here that so far, nothing's cropped up. All my mice are satin, yes.


----------



## fancyteddy1

aaawww they are chubby! XD Incredibly adorable, I love them


----------



## angelofwhimsy

I've only been semi absent a few days, how could I have missed these gorgeous cuties!  They are -gorgeous-, you must be so proud! They're going to make gorgeous adults, I wish I lived closer :love


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks guys!

You can check on them here: http://silkenmice.tumblr.com
I'm attempting to post daily shots of them.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oooh... If you lived closer then I would totally be demanding you come take pics of my litter, your photography is -amazing-


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks! 

I'm really loving the eyes on these boys. The PEW girl's head is great, but her eyes are teeny!


----------



## Seafolly

Each baby is 12g today at 16 days old.


----------



## reecef

That first pic Is a great shot!


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks! I have cute models.

It seems I have a good home for the extra buck which makes me happy.  We'll see if they actually stick with the plan though.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Very pretty! They look great in satin.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

They are looking seriously scrumptious now! I wanna trade :lol:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

What pretty babies.  Great pictures, especially the one of the boy!


----------



## Seafolly

Thanks! 

I forgot to take pictures today so the lighting was poor tonight. They're exploring the tank now which is neat to watch. I miss the lumpy/sedate/sleepy days already.


----------



## Cordane

Go jump in a hole (sorry, it's just the insult I've been using lately).
I don't really mean that but GEEZ! I'm so envious of you - I want those mousie bubs!


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oooh, so much envy, what a -gorgeous- baby!


----------



## Seafolly

You both have amazing baby mice, lol! Cordane has type I don't, Angel has colour patterns I've never seen. Go hug your babies you goofs.


----------



## Cordane

But it's 7am in the morning and still dark out - ill hug them later! I'd hug them even more if they'd hurry up and get pregnant..
Still envious though - satin babies? Recessive yellows? Don't have them around here.. I want your photography skills to please


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

He looks great!


----------



## Seafolly

I can't tell the boys apart at all! I guess it'll be purely temperament based when choosing.  Tricky at the moment in the flea stage.

Oh he's not RY, haha. He's ce/c (and oddly his grandmother is blue). Or did you mean generally? In which case yes, four of those are in the other room and they're awfully sweet.  He does look very creamy under that light though. I've begrudingly accepted that my bones will just look like stones. I have seen BEW in the area though. Unfortunately bred by people who clearly have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Cordane

Yes, I did mean generally - supposedly we don't have them but I'm darn sure I owned one many years ago (orange, pink eyes, no blue undercoat) but in all my pet shop visits, I haven't seen one in 3 years! And my last descendent from him was Basil..


----------



## Seafolly

Hmmm! How many generations of kids have been bred back to Basil?

Here's one of the many reasons satin is tough to photograph. Rather, ID!


----------



## Cordane

None.. I started seriously breeding mice around May of last year and he only produced two litters (he takes a long time to get girls pregnant). First litter was all boys and second litter had two girls which I rehomed. I was planning on breeding him again but by the time I had a doe ready, he began showing his age and started losing weight etc.


----------



## Seafolly

Aw that's a pity.  I hope the gene pops up somewhere as surely he couldn't be the only carrier.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I love the grooming shot. :love1


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Cordane, isn't Junior from Basil? If so, then you could breed Junior's babies back to him, and then each other, often enough to hopefully see?...

If I moved to England (which I won't, because I wouldn't put the cats through 6 months caged quarantine, or attempt to smuggle 5 through the train from France) I'd have another plane seat just for recessive yellow mice. LOL


----------



## Seafolly

My next litter will be from a satin long haired RY, paired with either Stark or this little one.  Not until June, I think.

I made my choice, I think.  I marked him with a Sharpie but the babies and mother are all over him trying to clean it off. -_-


----------



## Cordane

Gah! I want your photography skills and your mice.. Gimme!  I see why you picked him though - he is quite stunning.



ThatCertainGlow said:


> Cordane, isn't Junior from Basil? If so, then you could breed Junior's babies back to him, and then each other, often enough to hopefully see?...


Yes, he is. While it is something I have considered - it really is luck of the draw. I'd cull all the males and keep the females and have to breed all of them to him in hope for just one and then there is a chance that he doesn't carry it or maybe none of the female bubs do and I just end up producing a whole bunch of meecers..


----------



## Seafolly

Oh, that's not me, that's the iPhone, haha. I've generally been using a DSLR but the iPhone holds up well! The boys are pretty identical physically, I can't find a single difference. But today when handling them they showed their anxiety in different ways. One was a little more spastic and didn't settle down. This one a little more reasonable about it.  Both groomed themselves in my hand but I prefer the energy level of this guy. Now we'll see if it remains consistent over the next two weeks. Makes me happy though - now I'm allowed to bond! 

I'd definitely go the route of breeding Junior's babies back to him if RY is important to you. I know it's total chance but sometimes luck is on our side.  I'd never seen blue in person except when it popped up in my litters.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

They are just precious!! Great size.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

You can not truthfully tell me that you took that with an iPhone?! Great picture. :lol:


----------



## Seafolly

LOL most of my previous shots were with a DSLR but the photo with the perfume is an iPhone 4s.  Promise!

And thanks! I'm pretty thrilled with these guys. They're only 3 weeks old but they're growing so fast I sometimes have to look twice to see if I'm looking at the ivory momma or baby.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Then you really are an amazing photographer!


----------



## Seafolly

LOL my conclusion was the opposite - simply that Steve Jobs really knew what he was doing! But thank you! I do have a small business in photography (mostly photographing humans, haha) so it's nice to hear compliments from people who don't know about it.


----------



## Lyra

Your photos are truly great! It's a real pleasure watching them - great light and colors, as well as focus (either my mice are super energetic, or I am a lousy photographer ). Cute mice


----------



## Seafolly

Good light helps capture quick mice!  I've been lucky this time around with the F3 litter - I managed to get a pretty calm buck who barely popcorned - I marked him with a Sharpie and he's still the laid back on of the litter. Fluke, and a wonderful one at that. Thanks guys! I have more shots from last night but the light was awful.


----------



## Seafolly

Here are the boys at exactly 4 weeks old. This was a week ago...I had taken them housesitting with me so I could continue handling daily to prep one for his new home. In that fourth week, one really grew a lot bigger so the Sharpie wasn't necessary! The one I chose at 3 weeks old consistently was the calmest (though both are quite hand tame). Happy with him.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

They are so adorable! Very pretty colors, as well.


----------



## Seafolly

They're supposed to be bone but are too dark.  Sigh! That said I'll never see a show so I guess I should just enjoy the craziness of c-dilutes.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Never say never! Hopefully someone is starting a club up there, I've heard of a few but who knows if they're serious.


----------



## Seafolly

I've no idea! There's a little Facebook page combined with rat fanciers but I don't think it's an official club or anything. It's a start though.  I get the impression Sabrina and I are the only ones committing to breeding that have an online presence but we will keep searching!


----------



## Cait

Seafolly said:


> They're supposed to be bone but are too dark.  Sigh! That said I'll never see a show so I guess I should just enjoy the craziness of c-dilutes.


They're stone, which you'll always get in cream (bone) litters. Keep stone does and breed them back into the creams to stop them becoming too light  that last photo shows nice bold eyes too.


----------



## Seafolly

Oh I know, that's the really weird thing, but genetically they should be ce/c not ce/ce. Their dad looked stone and I used his blue daughter to breed back to him which brought out beige (stone), blue, and PEW. Maggie was saying this made no sense, saying, "PEW and beige in the same litter without mice in between is a bit odd. c/c and ce/ce are opposite, and you'd be much more likely to get ce/c mice, even if you had one albino parent and one beige parent. Basically, your blue parent can't be carrying both ce and c, or else it wouldn't be C. Maybe your beiges are ce/c? Or the pews aren't c/c, but instead perhaps ce/ce p/p? Either is a possibility."

So I bred the PEW back to the stone looking dad, and got two dark eyed and seven pink eyed which, using this:

Beige = breeds true
One beige, one bone = 75% beige, 25% bone
Bone = 50% Bone, 25% beige, 25% PEW
One beige, one PEW = bone
One bone, one PEW = 25% bone, 75% PEW

Leads me to think he's ce/c and the PEWs are c/c.

I'm totally listening if there's another explanation!  I'd love to know what's going on here.

Unfortunately, the does were all pink eyed! I kept the biggest one back though... Her type isn't as good as her mother's. I do have a stone doe (started out creamy beige and is now almost a blue beige) but she's 6 months now (never had a litter) and is a bit nutty.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

I haven't read enough about those colors to be any help, but wish you luck! I am sure someone here can help you figure it out.


----------



## Seafolly

I'd love to know! Mostly because I've been puzzling about that coat since March 2012. And I thought this was the solution. x)

So here's my boy at 7.5 weeks old. Physically, I think his father is superior, however he is MUCH calmer and in that regard I suppose I should be happy. Perhaps he'll improve a little since I guess he has another few weeks before fully mature. He's 30 g now.

I'm not sure what the next step should be. Breed him to his mother (physically superior to his sister so far) as she's 7 months old, or wait for an outcross. : / (he's F3)


----------



## Seafolly

This boy was crossed with his pied RY aunt which gave me one blue, one that looks like him, and two darker versions. The working theory now is he and his daughters are actually blue-based RY. My whole ce/c and ce/ce thing got tossed out the window.  I've no idea if blue-based RY is useful for anything other than more of the same colour but here I am, stuck with this. :/


----------

